# Comment streamer une vidéo youtube depuis un MBP 2010?



## Gaetano (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Comment puis-je envoyer vers mon apple TV 3e génération une vidéo youtube ou vimeo?
J'ai un mbp 2010. 

Merci de votre aide,

Gaetano


----------

